# tree stands or blinds pics



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

I am thinking about getting into bow hunting and was wondering if anybody had any pictures of their blinds or homemade tree stands that I could look at. Just trying to get a feel for it and see if I can build somthing or would it be better to buy.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I am not saying you can't build something....but the cost of buying is so reasonable and easy, it's hard not to just go that way. For about 150 bucks you can get a decent tent blind or a tri pod/ladder stand.

I have never like homemade tree stands out of 2X4's nailed to a tree.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

more than likely your gonna be more comfortable in a store bought stand.


----------



## Knifeman (Sep 27, 2009)

I have been hunting out of a API tree climber for 12 years and love it. It is a little heavy but I have sat in it for 10 hours in a row. With a climber you can get 10ft or 30ft off the ground. What ever you like get a good harness and use it. I have the hunter's safety system and love it. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## roadhand18 (Aug 29, 2009)

It also really depends on what type of country your are hunting...South Texas brush country-Double Bull or Primos Groudmax blinds no doubt; East Texas piney woods where you can use climbers and go way up with no limbs in the way, the climbing stands will be great; Post Oak or Hill Country where you have lots of oaks, cedars or big mesquites then a 15"+ ladder stand is your best bet. My experience with Tri-pods is that they will work in heavy cover but they are noisy and you really have to bury the stand in the trees to not be seen.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*No wood*

Find your hunting area and buy a lean to or pop up or climber all cheap (sounds like your not welder (artist) or you would have contraped something


----------



## Texhntr1022 (Jul 27, 2009)

where are you hunting or at least where are you gonna be most of the time? If you have the oppurtunity to get up in the air then most of the time that's where you need to be and of course store bought is great. tall pines or hardwoods with no low branches then I like the ol man tree climbers. For the northern pines or trees with lower limbs then its hard to beat the low cost quality of the gorilla lockons ( there are better ones, but just starting you probably want good and inexpensive). If you are in the brush then I prefer to build a semipermanent ground blind (unless you're on a day lease) with t posts and cattle panel and cover it with burlap and fastgrass mats (really conceals well and covers your movement with the grass moving in the breeze) or a 8' bow tripod nestled in the mesquite and cedar ( mine is homemade, but look at realbark hunting systems quadpod to get an idea) and covered again with burlap and/or fastgrass mats. good luck


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

I would say personal preference. My brother and I have built all of ours, we have about 30. Personally I enjoy building them. Our ranch is in South Texas and we have a large diversity of trees and brush. Some of our blinds are built right into the tree and others are set back in the brush. All of them have a platform which I like to set your stuff on. I'll try to remember to get some pictures of some of our "creations".

The important thing to remember with blinds made of wood is thoroughly check them out at the beginning of each season to make sure there are no rotten or loose boards.

We put up tank tarp as a back drop on our blinds that don't have much natural cover.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Best I can tell you is sign up on Sportsmansguide, and watch their stand sales. 

WE have picked up several pop up's including some really nice fold out type, as well as basic one man and two man ladder stands for quite a bit less than what I could find anywhere else even with shipping involved. 

Never been partial to climbers after having one slide down a tree with me attached. 

If you go with anything higher than ground level, or over 6' high be SURE to wear some kind of fall protection. Most off the ground stands now come with some type of harness. It ain't the most comfortable out there, but will save your arse from hitting the ground. 

If you get anything higher than 10' also be sure to set out a target and shoot some practice shots as well just to see any differences in impact from where you sighted in shooting level. Most cases between 10-15 feet it will only be a couple inches, above that it gets to be more as the angles get steeper. 

Good luck, and don't forget, if you get two stands your better off, cause as soon as you set up the first one, your going to automatically think or find another place you want to put another one. Also, if they are both the same, you can put one up using only the first section of ladder similar to a brush blind, and then use the other pieces of ladder to raise the second if needed by a section or two. Just be sure to also use the second brace if adding sections to raise one up. Stability is king when hunting off the ground. 

LAter,
SR


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Heres 4 of mine, all these are 'store bought' I do have a cpl of others BUT they are deployed at the moment, 1 is a homemade 20' pipe ladder with a with a fiberglas boat seat on a 36"x36" platform, its sweet BUT its not something you can tro up in a hurry. The Summit 'Bullit Backpacker' pictured in the front is by FAR the best climber I've ever had and I've had more than a few....WW


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

I have a Summit climber as well and I have nothing but good things to say about Summit climbers. Sturdy, quiet, well built, quite comfortable and affordable. I am planning on getting another one soon.


----------

